# dont know where else to ask on a sunday night



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

ok i know this is ENTIRELY the wrong place to ask this but i purchased a juvi leopard gecko and i ask a family member to get food for him so they did! here is the problem though the crickets are bigger than his fuckin head and now i am worried that impaction may take place due to her not being able to digest all of the food? is there anyone who can help at this time? btw impaction can cause death in a matter of days ALL and ANY help would be appreciated! Sorry for the wrong placement of this post but im a little desperate and upset! thanks for your patience guys!


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I dunno if them being too big will be a problem. I had one for 12 years and it ate a dozen crickets in a meal so I would think you would be ok. If its too big it may just not eat them. You might want to ask the question in crockeepers corner for better replies


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

My guess would be it can live a day without food... so just go out tomorrow and get the correct size crickets.


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

ya why not jsut wait a day or rip the bug in half for it? idk just an idea


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

If you live near a super walmart, the new 24/7 walmarts have a pretty big selection of pet supplies including crickets. Meijers is in ohio and such, they are 24/7 and some have good selections.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

i'd wait and then get some crickets in the morning. If you have already fed them and it gets impacted try giving it a warm (but not hot) soak in a shallow dish of water. That should help loosen up the crap.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

if you think thats going to happen dont feed him for a WHILE and try do give him water get a squirt bottle and just spray it on the tip of his mouth so he gets a little bit of water and that might help him digest it better i had the same problam


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------

